# Moving cross country with rabbits...



## undergunfire (Sep 13, 2009)

So, we might be moving to Upstate NY. We've been discussing and coming up with "life plans" over the last year...lots of duds and stuff....but this we are sure is really happening. My mom's boy friend of 7 years is dying of cancer and can go any day now. After that has happened....my mom said she would move Ryan and I out to NY and send me off to Connecticut (Hello, Alicia & Rob!!!) to attend the Connecticut School of Dog Grooming for 7 weeks.

Anyway....my mom has to buy us a new vehicle in order for us to get out there. We are either selling a lot of our furniture & throwing a way a lot of junk we don't need and renting a UHaul trailer and hitching it to the back of the vehicle we buy.....OR.....we will keep our furniture (but still throw away junk we don't need) and my mom will pay for a moving service $3k and our stuff isn't worth that much...so we don't think we'd want her to pay for that.


To the point.....the animals are all coming with us, of course. Ryan wants to stop by Kansas to spend the the day there to see all of his family/rest up/save money on a hotel room on the way through. The animals can stay with us at his aunt's house for the day, but I do worry about how the "new house" will stress them out for a whole day.

Obviously this whole trip is going to stress us humans and animals out...there really isn't a way around it.

We are thinking about buying a newer used Chevy TrailBlazer for the trip, because we need something bigger then a smaller SUV. We will have a Lab sized plastic kennel for the 2 cats to be in, the 9 (providing my oldie is still alive) rats will be in the bottom part of their cage (30" x 18"), our small dog will be secured into a doggy booster seat thingy, and the rabbits will have to be in carriers. 

I was thinking Brody can ride along in our dogs carrier. He is a Holland Lop, so is this carrier large enough for about 4 days of travel? It fits our 12lbs dog, so I'd imagine??....23"L x 15.2"W x 11.8"H. So...since my rabbits are about the same size, do I need to get 2 more of those carriers, if that one is okay? Marlin (Lionhead) weights like 3lbs...so could he go into one about this size (I already have this one at home)?....19"L x 12.6"W x 10"H


Obviously I want comfortable carriers, but we are need to be "compact". We will also have a small cooler with us, plus our "travel bags" of clothes & such, and pet food.

Does anyone recommend any all natural calming "meds" for pets (not for the rats, too many/too hard to give it to them)? Are these safe to give for a few days?

I'm pretty worried about the trip...I hope we can find pet friendly hotels that will take us all in (1 cage of 9 rats, 1 small dog, 2 cats, and 3 rabbits).


----------



## Amy27 (Sep 14, 2009)

I talked to my vet about moving from Ohio to California. We discussed driving versus flying. She felt that flying would be better because of the amount of time the rabbit would be stressed. But that was as long as I could fly with the rabbits in the cabin. If we were to drive she thought making the trip the fastest was the best way to keep the bunnies the least stressed. When we got to the new place we were going to have their old stuff there so they felt a little more comfortable. 

I think the carriers you have seem fine. As long as they are big enough for the bunny to move around, a spot to go the bathroom, a place for hay and food and water, I think they will be fine. 

If you are going to stop at your aunts. I would try to have things they are use to for them for that night. Such as an old rug with the normal smells they are use to, blankets, and things you currently have in their cage. 

The vet had told me they didn't feel it was good to give the rabbits any calming medications. But I think she was basing that on us flying and the changes in air pressure already causing stress. Since you are driving and don't have to worry about air pressure changes, there might be something but I am not sure what you could use. Do you have a vet you can call to see if they recommend anything? 

If it was me, I would probably not stay at the aunts unless it wouldn't add to your travel time. I would try to get to New York as fast as possible so the bunny's are moving less. If one can sleep during the day and drive at night to save time, that would be great. 

Good luck. I remember how stressed I was. My rabbits get stressed out a lot just from trips to the vet. I know I have read lots of threads on here from members who have traveled with their rabbits with no problems. I hope you post what you decide to do and how things go. I like hearing other people's experiences as one day I would still like to move to California.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 14, 2009)

I talked to Ryan earlier and we pretty much decided that stopping at his family's in Kansas wasn't that great of an idea. We really need to get to NY as fast as possible.

I wish we could do the one person drive during the day/the other drive at night...but I have some issues with driving anxiety. I'd be afraid that I'd go the wrong way...and driving in an unfamiliar place kind of freaks me out. I think I'd get into an accident. I'm almost 21...but I did just get my license this last March, lol. We'd have to see how I feel about driving...but for now I am terrified of it. I also can't drive unless we pay for movers to move our stuff to NY...I can't haul a Uhaul trailer, lol.

I really don't have any anxiety with the rabbits traveling in the car with us. I am most worried about Brody being the whole who gets stressed the most...so maybe some sort of all natural calming "meds" might work for him. I can look all that up online, I suppose!

My biggest anxiety about traveling is with the rats. I think it is going to be a "piece of cake" with the cats, buns, & dog compared to the rats. I have 2 girls who are skittish by nature and I really am afraid that they will become worse after this trip. Stress makes rats sick...and 36 hours traveling is scary to me because they could possibly become sick. I have one rat (my heart rat) who is a bit over 3 years old....so I am really scared about him coming with us, too. It is tearing me up saying this, but I hope he passes away before we go .


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2009)

*fingers crossed*


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 14, 2009)

I drove from California to Florida with the buns with no problems. I was by myself, so I only drove around 500 miles per day. I had both rabbits in a 30" cage and gave them a dose of Bach's Rescue Remedy every morning. La Quinta Inns are inexpensive and pet-friendly. They don't even charge a "pet fee". Let me know if you would like any specific details about anything.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't have any advice but good luck, I would love to live in NY for awhile, just outside the city. x


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 14, 2009)

Good luck - I am in upstate NY and this is the best time of the year coming up - fall colors, cooler weather, apples and pumpkins to pick...

Denise


----------



## Amy27 (Sep 14, 2009)

Amy, 
I understand not being able to drive a Uhaul. I would take everyone out driving, if I drove a Uhaul. I also hate driving in strange places. So I understand you not wanting to drive. 

Since you are most concerned about the rats, may be posting in Let Your Hare Down will give you some more advice about how to travel with them. I know we have several members who post in that section that have rats and they may not see this post here. Hopefully one of them can give you more advice on traveling with rats. I don't know anything about rats so sorry I can't help with that. The only thing I can think of is that 1 of my cats and 1 of my rabbits seem to calm down in stressful situations when I hold them instead of being in a carrier. My other cat and other rabbit seem to get more stressed when I take them out like they are not protected. May be some of your rats would do better if you had them travel close to you so you could take them out and comfort them. 

Good luck.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 15, 2009)

*Patti...*I will have to look into the Rescue Remedy. Normally I do not like to "drug up" my pets (never have, actually)...but I think it might be best for Brody, as I fear he will be the bunny who is most stressed.

La Quinta is the hotel we stayed at during our San Diego honeymoon. They are actually pretty nice hotels! We will have to try to book them along the way. I thought I read before that they DID charge a pet fee...something like $25? Also, I fear that my animals will be considered "too many" for most hotels ???


*Amy...*I posted on the rat forum for advice about the rats. I am getting good advice, but it doesn't stop my worrying, unfortunately. Rats are much more fragile then rabbits.


*Denise...*how far from Albany are you? I can't wait to move back, and hopefully this fall! Living in AZ has made me miss NY sooo much. I love the fall, apple cider, fresh crisp apples, leaves, the smells of fall, etc. I want to see grass, dairy cows, farms, Amish, etc, LOL! I am a bit worried about seeing frogs/toads again. I am deathly afraid of them and have major panic attacks when I see one.....and my mom's house is swamped with them around mid-summer because they come up from the ponds!!!




We looked up on ABF moving site and they offer "pods". The actual "PODS" company doesn't deliver to either area (here in my AZ town and NY town). It is only $1500 for a 6' wide x 7' long x 8' tall container....we should be able to put a lot of stuff in there, as we are going to just sell our couch (paid $75 at Salvation Army, but it is sooo awesome!!), cheap IKEA kitchen table, and a few bookcases/desks. ABF delivers the container to your door, you pack, they come get it and move it to your destination in about 6 business days. We looked into moving stuff on their actual tractor trailors and it was going to cost around $2500+ for just 8ft of space!!!




ETA: We think we mapped out the trip....

Prescott Valley, AZ - Amarillo, TX: 8 hours.
Amarillo, TX - Saint Louis, MO: 11 hours.
Saint Louis, MO - Cleveland, OH: 9 hours.
Cleveland, OH - Johnstown, NY: 7 hours.


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 16, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Denise...*how far from Albany are you? I can't wait to move back, and hopefully this fall! Living in AZ has made me miss NY sooo much. I love the fall, apple cider, fresh crisp apples, leaves, the smells of fall, etc. I want to see grass, dairy cows, farms, Amish, etc, LOL! I am a bit worried about seeing frogs/toads again. I am deathly afraid of them and have major panic attacks when I see one.....and my mom's house is swamped with them around mid-summer because they come up from the ponds!!!


We are about 3 to 3.5hours from Albany - I have friends near Albany in Averill Park and Glens Falls/St Ann. In addition to fall, there is always winter... and then the scent of wood burning from fireplaces... and the scent of maple sugar being processed in spring... some of my favorite smells.

The frogs/toads I have gotten used to but they still startle me when they jump out. Best wishes for a swift and easy trip back east!

Denise


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 18, 2009)

Here's a ridiculous idea that might work...
How much would a used camping trailer cost to rent/borrow?
Would save you a lot of $, you can stick some stuff in it, and would guarantee a place to stay that accepts animals 

Nate's just talking in my ear, saying that the Chevy Trailblazer isn't that great a vehicle... check out lemonaid. A lot of folks he knew had problems with theirs. Might be the year though...

What if you picked up an old beater pickup truck, and a camping trailer? Put your stuff (dresser, tv, couch, whatever) in the back of the half-ton (GMC maybe?) and hitch a lightweight trailer.

You'd also be able to sell it once you get to NY (or keep it for trips ).
If it's just a trailer, you need about a $40 towing package on the SUV (which you may already have).

Here are some links to Craigslist in your area... I just did a quick search for stuff under $2500.

http://prescott.craigslist.org/rvs/1378486111.html
http://prescott.craigslist.org/rvs/1378050371.html
http://prescott.craigslist.org/rvs/1377495510.html
http://prescott.craigslist.org/rvs/1377213453.html
http://prescott.craigslist.org/rvs/1376358374.html

http://prescott.craigslist.org/rvs/1374138847.html
http://prescott.craigslist.org/rvs/1372872537.html
http://prescott.craigslist.org/rvs/1372359608.html ($1500)
http://prescott.craigslist.org/rvs/1372231199.html ($800)
http://prescott.craigslist.org/rvs/1366353969.html ($1500)
http://prescott.craigslist.org/rvs/1364555812.html ($275)
http://prescott.craigslist.org/rvs/1361316555.html ($800)

Really, it only has to last 3 days operable


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 18, 2009)

Autumn...thank you for the suggestion, but I wouldn't want to chance driving x-country with a beater truck, lol....too risky with all of our pets. We need to buy a new car, anyway....money really isn't an issue, thankfully.

We are going to look into other cars, too. We aren't sure what, though. We really want a Pontiac Vibe or a Scion Xb....but we aren't sure they are big enough.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Sep 18, 2009)

WHere in NY are you talking? I'm up near saratoga, lake george area and it is gorgeous up here! I"m moving for the sake of keeping my animals, but i'm leaving NY and heading for Kentucky! Let us know how the move goes


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 18, 2009)

*Blaze_Amita wrote: *


> WHere in NY are you talking? I'm up near saratoga, lake george area and it is gorgeous up here! I"m moving for the sake of keeping my animals, but i'm leaving NY and heading for Kentucky! Let us know how the move goes


Gloversville/Broadalbin area. I am actually there right now because my mom's boyfriend lost his battle with cancer yesterday.

I love it here. I just love the green and everything. I have missed it so much, as I haven't been back here for 3 years. I am going to take the day tomorrow to go around looking at the town to see what has changed!


----------

